# Duck Calls



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

do you drill out the center or turn it? Is there a mandrel that big? Anyone want to do a call tutorial? Haven't played on my lathe in a while but looking at all these pics is making me want to!!!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You drill the barrel first. There are several way to mount it to the lathe, HUT makes a Game Call Kit that has a pen mandrel and bushing that can get you started. They also sell pre-drilled blanks. The kits come with instructions and will produce a decent call. If you want to take it to the next level, you will need to make an investment in mandrels/jigs etc.

A step above a kit call, but not a true 100% custom call is a call with a custom turned barrel and a factory insert. To make one of those just use a 5/8 bore on the barrel and stick one of the many factory avalaible inserts in it. In the slidshow you can get an idea of the process. Start with a block between 3 and 4 inches long. Drill a bore of 5/8 in it. Turn it round, put a lanyard groove on it, turn a curve down to the other end and your done. 
There are a few tutorials out there on duck call making, and a few websites that have enormous amounts of information on them if you can take the time to research them. I think there are quite a few vidios on you-tube also. There is also a great book out there titled "Making Custom Duck Call's" By Ed Glen and Grek Keats. 

Be warned, you are messing with an addictive hobby.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Forgot the slideshow....


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Dude... that slide show was awesome!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is a cool slideshow. Thanks.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks!
I'm taking a bunch of pictures and I hope SeaAggie does the same. I think it would be cool to have a record of the whole process from start to fininsh to give with the gifts. Not professional quality pics for sure, but you do get an idea of the process. Goose inserts arrived yesterday so those will be up shortly.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

EndTuition said:


> Thanks!
> I'm taking a bunch of pictures and I hope SeaAggie does the same. I think it would be cool to have a record of the whole process from start to fininsh to give with the gifts. Not professional quality pics for sure, but you do get an idea of the process. Goose inserts arrived yesterday so those will be up shortly.


I'll be "documenting the progress" on my end, along with their use in the field upon completion!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Sea Aggie said:


> I'll be "documenting the progress" on my end, along with their use in the field upon completion!


"along with their use in the field upon completion"

How cool is that going to be!!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET....great idea on documentation. People have NO IDEA what goes into a project from start to finish..not to mention equipment, time and materials. You are getting some very nice shape/finish on your calls. Great work! gb


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

thenks ET...sorry for that late response....I forgot I posted this


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

EndTuition said:


> "along with their use in the field upon completion"
> 
> How cool is that going to be!!!!


Richard, I have a spot open Friday morning, want to come down to Bay City & "Field Test" the sets?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Sea Aggie said:


> Richard, I have a spot open Friday morning, want to come down to Bay City & "Field Test" the sets?


You know I do ! But....
I just don't have the time. Work is having a serious impact on my free time.
Thanks for the invite, maybe later in the year?


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Ok, then. Coctails on Wednesday afternoon?

I'm hunting Thurs - Sunday next week, pick a day that works in your schedule and let me know.


----------

